#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  Project Management: A Systems Approach to Planning, Scheduling, and Controlling

## Azad

*Project Management: A Systems Approach to Planning, Scheduling, and Control*ling
Publisher: Wiley | ISBN: 0471225770 | edition 2003 | PDF | 914 pages | 11 mb



* Completely revised and streamlined for course use including expanded problems and exercises.
* Content has been refocused on the critical aspects of project management.
* Supplemented by instructors packages for both academic use and corporate trainers, includes online PowerPoint(r) presentations, student workbook, instructor's manual, and a new book of case studies.



*Links :*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Project Management: A Systems Approach to Planning, Scheduling, and Controlling

----------


## akiller

thanks for the up!!!

----------


## s@ndy

I found the latest 10th edition as well. Here it is

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy

----------


## akill3r

nice mate....  :Big Grin:

----------


## akill3r

and can any one please upload the solution manual too....

----------


## unni

good one

----------


## pjman

You guys rock. Thank you very much.

----------


## yanniyanni

thanks

----------


## muzzaman

I don't understand with the link.. what is in the star?

----------


## deshpandep33

please repost

----------


## Azad

Project Management: A Systems Approach to Planning, Scheduling, and Controlling 10th 2009
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

